# Air Launch King Remote release



## jason allen (Apr 8, 2004)

Does anyone have any feedback on the Air Launch King Max Power Remote Control System. It seems very affordable and I understand that it was used at the UKC 2003 Fall Grand.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Jason, I'm interested to know what air launch king is selling the remote system for?


----------



## jason allen (Apr 8, 2004)

This is what I received from Air Launch King in an e-mail.


MAX POWER REMOTE control system (MPR)

Air Launch King Inc. is proud to present the MAX POWER REMOTE control system. After many complaints of normal remote controls not being reliable and a lack of power, The MAX POWER REMOTE was designed. The MAX POWER REMOTE was selected and used by the UKC Fall 2003 Grand Hunt Test Committee over Tritronics and Dogtra. The MAX POWER REMOTE receiver uses a 12 VDC rechargeable battery that is 3 times stronger. With increased power recharging is decreased and reliability is increased. The receiver is housed in a water proof PVC housing which protects the battery and electronic components and has an attached 6 feet output cord which requires not additional cords. The receiver uses a wire for its antenna with a 500 yard operating range. The transmitter will control 4 receivers by pushing 1 of 4 buttons instead of rotary switches. Works with all wingers, either Solenoid or Servo releases, like the Shur-Flyte, Zinger Winger, Max 5000 launchers, release boxes, and more. The cost of the receiver is $110.00 and the transmitter, and charger is $70.00.


----------



## Mike Bons (Apr 9, 2004)

In one edition of the HRC magazine it had a correction to this ad which stated that Airlaunch King remotes were not chosen _*over*_ tri-tronics or dogtra. 
As far as I can tell Airlaunch king uses components from this site out of Australia. www.multicode.com.au/index.html
There has been discussion about this on the Fuge.
Mike


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I have seen the Elsema stuff before and have actually thought about using them/selling them, still might if I can get the reciever down to a "workable" size, but it's nice to have the "grunt" of 12 volts to the solenoids. I was curious to see what Air king was charging.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Price V cost*

I have four of them and the price I believe was 160.00 for the first...and 60.00 for the other three.The cost for me was less than free,when you take into consideration the absence of down time and charging.With the zinger wingers and the uplander zingers in tandem with the airlaunch king remotes,we have 0 no birds.


----------



## jason allen (Apr 8, 2004)

Jay... I got you e-mail last week. Thanks... It really seems that these are great releases. Do you know how they performed at the 2003 Fall Grand?


----------



## Dustin (Jul 5, 2004)

*Winger*

hey,

These are the prices that were E-mailed to me:

1) Receiver $110, Transmitter/Charger $70 = $180
(2) Receivers $220, Transmitter/Charger $70 = $290
(3) Receivers $330, Transmitter/Charger $70 = $400
(4) Receivers $440, Transmitter/Charger $70 = $510

Are these releases larger then the Dogtra or Tri-tronic Releases?


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

The Air LaunchKing are Elsema Products. I have built several from ELSEMA and are easy to build. You can order directly form ELSEMA and save save.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I have recently become a Canadian dealer for Elsema and will be able to offer very competitive pricing on these products in the new year once Misty Lake Labradors & training products is online. I will be offering cost effective "plug and play" electronics, no wiring/battery/packaging concerns. And best of all I'm just up here in Canada, not Austriallia. PM me for details (shameless plug!  )


----------



## BULLWHITEHURST (Feb 16, 2003)

*Air Launch King Remotes...*

<snip>...Are these releases larger then the Dogtra or Tri-tronic Releases?

They are larger and a bit more 'bulky' than the new TT 'Pro Releases' but similar in size to the Dogtra boxes. 

I live in NC and know Gene Putnam personally. (owner and designer of the AirLaunch King remotes and equipment). I own three recievers and one transmitter (that will control four units). They are a lot less expensive than Dogtra or TT and the battery life is way better. Also range is much better. The best advice that I could give all here is to contact Gene Putnam directly and ask him your questions. I happened to be at the 2003 Fall Grand in Anderson SC and watched the remotes work very well. Please check out Gene's website at:

http://www.rpsite.com/airlaunchking/index.htm

You can email Gene Putnam at: [email protected]

hope this helps

:wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

*Air Launch King Max Power Remote*

The Air Launch King Max Power Remote comes complete with an Specially modified Receiver board that is not avaliable elsewhere on the market. It allows the proper amount of output power in a timed sequence without pulling down the battery. The normal Elsema product will not work properly on all releases overdriving the release and damaging it. The Max Power Remote comes complete with receiver, Weather proof housing, Battery, Antenna, Output Cable, On-Off plug, & Charging port. The sell price of $110 (receiver assemble) & $70 (Transmitter with Charger) is half the price of Tritronics & Dogtra. The shipping cost from Australia on Elsema products is $50 per shipment which increases to total cost unless you buy in bulk like Air Launch King Inc.
The Max Power Remote was used at the 2003 Fall Grand for four days without recharging with 100% releases of birds.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Boylinlover, I see by your profile that you are in fact the Maxx Remote system manufacturer and this was your second post in two years, welcome back !


----------

